# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) تم الرد المرجو المساعدة في فك شفرة البلاك بيري   Black Berry CURVE 8520

## trust

المرجو المساعدة في فك شفرة البلاك بيري   Black Berry CURVE 8520 
353486044759193 
MEP-06041-009

----------


## sabah hicham

Sim Code Mep1 : 4367506570809855 
NCK Code 0088952546136627 MEp2

----------


## zagdouda

black berry curve 8520
357256045200810

----------

